# Finishing Oak



## Jaco (16 May 2004)

I have just completed two white oak mirror frames for my kids. Size 910mm x 670mm
For the finishing I did following after the T&P:-
Orbital sander with 180 grit.
Assembled using biscuits.
Hand sand with 240 sand paper.
Scrape with scraper and Stanley knife blades. Slow, but what a finish!
Rub down with 0000 steel wool and Danish oil. Very “wet”.
Spent about 20 minutes on this, before rubbing down with a cloth.
Need to ensure that you get all the steel bits out of corners.
After 24 hours, applied another coat of Danish oil with a cloth, rub down after 20 mins.
Left for a week, and then rubbed on some Liberon wax.
Looks great and has a very smooth finish.
The oak is “reborn”. Salvaged from a store that changed their display stands.


----------



## Aragorn (16 May 2004)

Good work Jaco! I hope the kids appreciate the effort!
But beware using steel wool with oak. The steel can react with the tanins in the oak causing nasty staining in time.
Do a search on here and you'll see lots of people advising the same thing.
If you work down through the grits (after filling the grain) and apply the oil with a rag, you will get a superb finish. I tend to sand down to 400-600 grit and cut back between coats of oil with 1200 grit. 4-7 coats depending on the application.


----------



## Anonymous (16 May 2004)

Hi Jaco

Sounds good. I haven't tried scraping yet but many people on the forum seem to consider it well worth the effort. Any chance of adding a picture to the gallery?


----------



## Alf (16 May 2004)

Tony":3sd08nuh said:


> I haven't tried scraping yet


Tony, Tony, Tony. :roll: You're missing out of one of the great woodworking techniques, chum. Treat yourself - give it a go.  

Jaco, they must have come out well, 'cos you sound chuffed. :wink: Nice one.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (16 May 2004)

chum???? I suspect that is the first time I have ever been called 'chum'  

What do you think Alf, jump in at the deep end and buy LN (again!!!) or try a hand scraper? I suspect I have avoided scrapers as the process appears to be a time consuming operation - I don't get much free time  

Cheers

T


----------



## Alf (16 May 2004)

Tony":2jqsbxa1 said:


> chum???? I suspect that is the first time I have ever been called 'chum'


Yeah, it's a dying art. :wink: 

Hand/card scraper is definitely the way to go. A couple of quid (no need to buy any fancy named scrapers - they're all just bits of sheet metal) and some practice and you'll have a whole new way of finishing wood opened up to you. A quick search of the archives should find all the useful "how to" links.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gary H (16 May 2004)

On the subject of hand scrapers, if you know of an engineering works, on somewhere that does sheet metal work, you may be able to get some off-cuts of spring steel which can be used for scrapers. Quite successfully too, I believe. I work with sheet metal myself and have access to the very stuff. I'm hoping to get some off-cuts soon ( 0.9mm & 1.3mm thickness) and I'm going to try making some myself. I'll put a post up to let you all know how I get on. May even be able to supply a little to those who are interested...:wink: 

Gary


----------



## Jaco (27 Nov 2004)

I eventually founf a "round-tuit" to post pic.
It weighs in at 8.5kg's, used a chain and rawl bolt to hang it. This is at youngest son pad.


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Nov 2004)

Jaco,

It looks really great ! Your finishing efforts were well worth while.


----------



## Jaco (28 Nov 2004)

Thanks Chris.
I had another 2 mirrors same size which i had cut, 1 length & 1 width. Now another 4 frames to do. Will use same wood but try vary the pattern on the surface. Have to fing a lot moe "round-tuits"!


----------

